# My own Engine



## Paolo (Mar 15, 2008)

I started my project...
just done









Silver soldered




...more


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking real good Paolo.

I see you have no trouble with your silver soldering.
It is a good method of making a complicated part from more than one easily machined component.
Very well done, can't wait to see more.

John


----------



## gilessim (Mar 15, 2008)

Ciao, Paolo, looks great so far!, what engine is that going to be?, by the way I'm coming down to Rome after easter, I'll try to call in to meet you.

Giles


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 15, 2008)

Those pieces look great. Keep up the good work and will be looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Paolo (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank You..All....Is a my personal point of view of one steam engine project...if it will run..I'll post the drawings.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice work. I can't wait to see the finished engine. ;D 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats looking pretty good. Your own design? Can't wait to see it done.

Eric


----------



## Paolo (Mar 28, 2008)

I had to suspend my work because my rotary table had a failure so i decided to make one, while I was waiting for a new reamers and mandrels set, using an old live center...


----------



## dparker (Mar 28, 2008)

Paolo: That rotary table you made looks really interesting. I would like to see more of the details of it and a sketch of the assembly. What a great thing to make "while awaiting tooling to arrive", to me that table would be a whole project in itself.
Congratulations on a great job.
don


----------



## Paolo (Mar 28, 2008)

OK...I'll post more pics for the final assembling...


----------



## Paolo (Mar 30, 2008)

I take this pictures before the final assembly. I did It with screws and an Epoxy adhesive to avoid any possible vibration...

Table and live center body




The base and brass nut




Side supports


----------



## chiliviking (Mar 30, 2008)

That rotary table is just too cool!!. Where did the degree wheel come from?


----------



## Paolo (Mar 30, 2008)

Was a present from one of my best friends...it cames from an old Aeronautical gyro..!


----------



## steamer (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Paolo,

Tell me more about your engine..?

A single, double?

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Apr 1, 2008)

I started my project using the VR75 ,an Elmers engine, as a reference...It will be a reversible single cylinder engineI Hope... :big: :big:
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Paulo,
My first engine was a single.  Not as pretty as yours but she runs well.

Your engine is coming out beautiful.  Please do keep up the posts/pictures!

Warm Regards,

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Apr 5, 2008)

"Show must go on": cilinder bored reamed and sanded, lagging done,crosshead guide turned bored and reamed, connecting rod quite done, crankshaft almost done, crosshead and rod quite done....I'm a little tired now...
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Paulo,

Looks like a 3/4 x 3/4 single along the lines of a Stuart 10

Nice work! How are the cylinder ports constructed?


Dave


----------



## Paolo (Apr 10, 2008)

The third step...
The standard components together just to show




Connecting rod just done








All together...


----------



## gilessim (Apr 10, 2008)

Complimenti Paolo!, looking great so far!.

Giles


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 10, 2008)

hey that looks great. I empathize on engine building delays caused by tool building! good job on the RT as well


----------



## Paolo (Apr 10, 2008)

TY for your encouragements..:bow: I'll try to do something else this nite...


----------



## Paolo (Apr 14, 2008)

another step...two pieces for the base...inboard & outboard Head...and another( third...) connecting rod..just done..





Paolo


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great job Paolo. Keep posting the pictures, they're interesting. :bow: Also I must complement you on the cleanliness of your plans. Mine don't look that way at all....lots of fingerprints on mine. I like the way you have placed the parts directly on the plan diagram.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Paolo (Apr 20, 2008)

My last....The base with bearings....just done!!




another view


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice!

FWIW, degree wheels readily available from the auto world.

Cheers!

BW


----------



## Paolo (Apr 21, 2008)

The stand still hot...just silver soldered




..not bad I believe


----------



## Paolo (May 14, 2008)

Finally !!! Thanks to my best friend Robert expanding mandrels are arrived!! Works are on the way...













but wile I was waiting..I had to built another tool...please visit the appropriate section...


----------



## Paolo (Jun 8, 2008)

...Another step just finished the push rod..using my new stuff...rounding table by Steve...


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 29, 2008)

Really nice work Paolo 8) ............ look forward to seeing more when you get chance 

CC


----------



## Paolo (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank You CC..I'll...


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 29, 2008)

;D


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good! ;D


----------



## Paolo (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Powder...I hope it will works...one day...


----------



## Hilmar (Jul 23, 2008)

Paolo, did You ever get that carbide Saw Blade we talked about? 
And If ,how did it work out?
Hilmar


----------



## Hilmar (Jul 23, 2008)

To Bob Warfield



> FWIW, degree wheels readily available from the auto world.



Bob. where???
Hilmar


----------



## Paolo (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Hilmar...
no I didn't found it until now...I'm considering your proposal...If it still valid!!!!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## Hilmar (Jul 23, 2008)

Paolo
Give me an Address by E-Mail and tell me what is involved.I have one here. The one in the last pix
Hilmar


----------



## Paolo (Oct 8, 2008)

My Hand is going better every day so I restarted my project...
Reversing lever done in two days...




Some adjustements where needed but it seams working well now...


----------



## Cedge (Oct 8, 2008)

Paolo
It's good to see you are back in working condition again. I'm happy to see the injury was only a minor setback. That little engine is really looking great. I can't wait to see the finished version.

Steve


----------



## Paolo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Steve
..Thanks of you kindness...Yes the injury seams to be "surpassed" and the engine walks toward to his first running!!!! 
Regards 
Paolo


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good looking engine Paolo :bow:. Can't wait to see it running

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Paolo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Phil
Thanks...I hope soon...under "right hand" permission... 
Regards 
paolo


----------



## wareagle (Oct 8, 2008)

Paolo, I am glad to see you back at it! Baby that hand for a while until it is finished healing! There's nothing for me as theropuedic as being in the shop after being injured/sick.

Before you know it, that little engine will come to life!


----------



## Paolo (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks...You have right...being in the shop again was whirlwind of fresh energy on my hand!!!
Thanks...I'm really "commosso" from you and others friend who are supporting me....thanks again...
regards
Paolo


----------



## ksouers (Oct 9, 2008)

Paolo,
Good to see you have your hand back. That looked really painful and uncomfortable.

Nice work on the engine. You've gotten a lot done, even with being down.


----------



## Paolo (Oct 23, 2008)

Half way reached!!! My own engine last night did his maiden run....



I made some mistakes on the links of my pics so I promist to restore them as i can...


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Paolo
Excellent work, That is a fantastic engine very nicely built, Thanks for showing us your progress.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## wareagle (Oct 23, 2008)

Paolo, the engine looks and sounds like it runs great! You did a marvelous job on it! :bow:

Here's one for success!


----------



## Paolo (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the very con fortable comments...I restored all links of the pics on my post! I did another video...and after that I'll start to dissemble my engine for doing all finishes, including some drawings modification..., and paint touches...and...vertical boiler...


----------



## cfellows (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovely work, Paolo. Makes me want to build one like it!

Chuck


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 23, 2008)

Paolo, nice engine sir :bow: I like the action of the lever, very mechanical and meaningful, So what will it look like when it's finished? 

Well if your other work is anything to go by... Fantastic!! 

I look forward to the boiler build (if you are posting it? ) and the finished product.


Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Ralph & Chuck
..Thanks for your's compliments...Yes I'll post the boiler and the entire project...take for sure...!!
Paolo


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice, and small too.  ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 23, 2008)

Paolo

Just superb work 8)  thanks for sharing 

CC


----------



## Paolo (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks.....I think to post also the engine drawings...At the end...!!! ;D


----------



## Cedge (Oct 24, 2008)

Paolo
One word.... EXCELLENCE!!

Steve


----------



## Paolo (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve...I ameliorated my skill seeing the posts here...so Thanks ta All...
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Oct 29, 2008)

mumble mumble..another stuff...Engine oiler...just all the parts done and before some silver soldering...




another view


----------



## Paolo (Oct 29, 2008)

Main body and oil regulator just silver soldered and cleaned. Also the lover cap just soldered and cleaned...and the oil regulator valve..... hand wheel ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 29, 2008)

I see there are a fair few bits left to go with your engine then Paolo!

I do like the hand wheel design, it's hard to scale... I'm figuring it is quite a small piece? 

I look forward to the rest.




Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ralph
Yes this is!! Infact is made by a short sections, 5 mm long, of brass tubing 4 mm diameter. It is an Idea by a French guy.It is my first attempt...
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Cedge (Oct 29, 2008)

Paolo...
Jeeeze.... and i thought my hand wheel was tiny!!. Excellent work.

Steve


----------



## Paolo (Oct 31, 2008)

The oiler is done!!!
All parts ready...





Completed




Another view




Now I have to turn my attention to the engine for doing some "touch up"..


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a nice looking piece Paolo, I really do like that hand wheel ;D 

Touch up? Are we going for some 'bling' ? 




Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Nov 2, 2008)

..I'm preparing a few bells & whistles to put on... :big:


----------



## Paolo (Nov 14, 2008)

"Show must go on"..... :big:The Engine with bells & whistles but dismantled, is sleeping into a box...under oil protection... :big: :big:
the burner is done...


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 14, 2008)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> "Show must go on"..... :big:



I like your style Paolo ;D

but I'm a little perturbed about this "hiding in a box" ............  : 

Seriously though Paolo thanks for your write up so far it's been a pleasure to be there with you (almost) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , looking forward to the conclusion.

CC


----------



## Paolo (Nov 14, 2008)

...and a little Globe Valve...as a my own project..does it is small enough?


----------



## Paolo (Nov 24, 2008)

Globe valves are done...! prototype on the left...production on the right...


----------



## mklotz (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed. That's beautiful work.

One gentle hint...when you take photographs of your work, include something by which to establish scale. Although I'm guilty of it, coins are not the best choice since, with our international membership, not everyone is necessarily familiar with the sizes. A machinist's scale is the best choice.

BTW, be forewarned, I fully intend to steal your handle design for my steam roller project.


----------



## Debian (Nov 24, 2008)

Paolo sei un grandissimo!!! sono orgoglioso di quanto Tu riesca a portare in alto la bandiera dell'Italia su questo meraviglioso forum! complimenti, sei un artista. :bow: :bow: :bow:

mmmh... ahi ahi ahi, in english now:

Paolo You're great! I'm so proud of how high You can elevate our italian flag on this marvellous forum! my best compliment, You're an artist. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## tel (Nov 24, 2008)

You'll get no argument here - every little piece a work of art in its own right. Beautiful!


----------



## Paolo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks to All....Marv thanks for the suggestion I'll..!!! I have a drawing of that globe valve..I think to post it..maybe it helps much better..
Cheers Paolo


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 24, 2008)

Paolo ............ that globe valve is outstanding :bow:

CC


----------



## RonGinger (Nov 24, 2008)

I would also like to see how that globe valve is made.

Very nice work on the handwheel, and a very clever idea. How did you hold all the bits together to solder it? It seems if you tied a wire around it the wire might pickup solder. I suppose you could drill a hole in a piece of aluminum just the OD of the pieces and stuff them all in that.

Nice work, and great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work Paolo. Is the displacement lubricator your own design? I like it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like a look at the globe valve drawing as well Paolo.

Ron, if I was to make that handwheel, I'd make it up as a 'stick' at least a couple of inches long and slice the wheels off as I needed 'em. Is that how it was done?


----------



## Divided He ad (Nov 25, 2008)

Paolo, as usual very nice work. You still get my vote  


I am still eagerly awaiting the completion of the project, however long it takes you. 


Ralph.


Did anyone else see the drawing for the Globe valve under the burner when it was photographed? It has the sizes on it too! 
It may not all be there but it's pretty clear ;D


----------



## Paolo (Nov 25, 2008)

Tanks to All...but I have to give some answers... I have seen that idea of an hand wheel on a french site!! :bow:
Phil:" Yes this is a personal view of an existing big displacement lubricator "
Tel: "Nice idea you can do that if you needs some hand wheels. I did it using just the tubes 5mm long"
Ralph:" Yes it is but I did some changes on my drawing and I'm still working on it. Soon it will post"..Thanks for your help :bow:
RonGinger: :big: :big: :big:" Bull's eye" I use a little aluminium ring for soldering the small ones. However the cohesion force helps when you braze the biggest. I did it for the Globe valve "free hand" using a small soldering nozzle.
Some pics can helps...the tubes before soldering




Just brazed




"The magic ring"


----------



## ksouers (Nov 25, 2008)

Paolo,
That is an excellent trick! Thanks for sharing it.  :bow:


----------



## Paolo (Nov 26, 2008)

As I promist the drawing of my Globe Valve is dawnloadable!! Please let me know if I did some mistakes..This is my first attempt to convert AutoCAD drawings into PDF format.
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Nov 30, 2008)

And now..Boiler time.!! I decided for the vertical by SandyC. I decided to make a die and punch and press the discs into shape as others did. I used Plexiglas for the punch and pressed wood for the die...
Raw material










http://The punch&die just done!!
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj19/Mauro1952/SM1-Engine/DSC01568.jpg
Disc test....




...and few hours later..final results!!!




Thanks firebird for sharing your idea!!!


----------



## Paolo (Dec 4, 2008)

All major components are done...!! Just a few holes and I'll start the long soldering session...!
SandyC as you can see I had a chance to find a 28mm OD copper tube...so I'm on line with the original project!!!


----------



## Paolo (Dec 10, 2008)

First soldering session....Bad results...




The silver soldering wire didn't worked well...




Second attempt using Plumbers copper soldering wire..MUCH BETTER!!!


----------



## Paolo (Dec 15, 2008)

Second silver soldering session..Was very hard to do because the copper surface is very big and the color go away very fast...




another session is needed because I have to silver soldering inside,,, :-\


----------



## Paolo (Dec 16, 2008)

We learn all times...I received a message by SandyC :bow: :bow: :bow: plenty of suggestions...That was I did for avoiding heat dispersion and I decided to use a bigger jet nozzle on my welding station...




after that I started the second silver soldering session...that is the final result...Thanks again SandyC!!




I decided to do some replenishment on the top...not so elegant, for the moment, but well done


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice work Paolo. I had trouble with silver soldering when I first attempted it. I was using a portable propane torch...just enough heat to get myself in trouble. I learned since that time you need a lot of heat especially on large parts. Your experience is another confirmation of that. Good luck finishing up :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Paolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Phil...for supporting me..!
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## shred (Dec 16, 2008)

I must find my 'first silver-soldering' test part. It's a very ugly thing. By the 3rd or 4th joint I was starting to get the hang of it. ;D


----------



## Paolo (Dec 17, 2008)

Experience is a platform for doing ALL in the life..!!!!! :big: :big: :big:
I'm doing mine... :big: :big: :big
Cheers


----------



## Maryak (Dec 17, 2008)

Paolo,

Congratulations on your progress with the silver soldering :bow:

I admire your tenacity. (I'm working on building up the courage to start a boiler : ???)

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Maryak...Please Try one....this is my second ,the first was much simple and little, I had a big support from SandyC...and I was able to overcome the initial fault...I have seen your nice engine :bow:...so I bet you have ALL knowhow for doing a boiler...
Cheers Paolo
PS: Yesterday evening I started the funnel ancillaries...when..my late..died after a lots of electrical bang :-[ :-[ :-[
   After that, waiting for some spare parts, I'm doing a little clean and touch on my boiler..It seams to be OK now...


----------



## Paolo (Dec 19, 2008)

That is the result after some cleaning and a touch up with my minidrill...




The top after re-soldering and cleaning....




Funnel testing...


----------



## Paolo (Dec 23, 2008)

Just received...Raw material for burners....


----------



## Paolo (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to take opportunity for giving my sincere MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL of that magnificent site...


----------



## T70MkIII (Dec 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too, Paolo, and a happy New Year.

Have you made any progress in the last week?


----------



## Kermit (Dec 30, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> I must find my 'first silver-soldering' test part. It's a very ugly thing. By the 3rd or 4th joint I was starting to get the hang of it. ;D



I did my first solder joint with my mothers (brand new at the time) woodburning set.

LOTS of things got hot that day!    She was not a "happy camper".



			
				Paolo  said:
			
		

> Just received...Raw material for burners....



Uhmm, whats inside the white boxes?? I gotta know!


----------



## Divided He ad (Dec 30, 2008)

I think they are ceramic plates not boxes! 

I'm thinking an interesting burner build could be on the way?

Nice work on the boiler Paolo, Have you had chance to do any more over the holidays or are you taking the full family time?


Looking forward to the next part as usual ;D



Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi T70MkIII I went to my country house ...so i stopped a little doing others "hobbies".... :big:
Hi Ralph...no I wasn't able to do anything because my late was broken...    I received the electronic card repaired just yesterday..BUT...I have to change the motor...It seames to be "over heated" but I was able to start the burner body and finished the funnel ancillaries,as You can see, working at low speed...
Hi Kermit the white box are ceramics plate received from an Italian factory at very low price... :big: :big: :big:
Cheers


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 7, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with working at slow speed Paolo.... That's all I ever do! :big: 


Sorry to hear of your lathe trouble.... it's not good to have a machine out of use, I remember the weeks my lathe belt snapped and I couldn't use it..... Horror!! :big: 

at least you have found something to do in the time the lathe is out of action 


Won't be too long now.... we will be able to see it all together. well once your lathe is fixed that is!  ;D




Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know how I missed the 2nd part of this thread. The boiler builds are fascinating to me. I have only built one and it was a small one at that. I have some of the stuff to start another. 

Back to you Paolo... great job. Wish I started watching the build sooner. Look forward to the rest of it.

Eric


----------



## Paolo (Jan 21, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!! Lathe is running again....Mill.. :wall: :wall: :wall:.not!! Just done a drawing of a personalized belt drive kit and now I have to find who can do that for me... :-\ :-\ :-\
Some silver soldering just done and cleaned.





It looks nice don't you?


----------



## steamer (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking Good Paolo!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave..I suffered without making chips...!!! :big: :big: :big:
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 21, 2009)

Good to see you back at it Paolo. ;D


A self design for the mill repair... And the trap of not having the mill to make the parts on!!!!   This is not good!

Hopefully you will get it sorted out soon? 


Meanwhile, Your boiler is moving along  That's something Eh? 



Good luck with the mill repair  




Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Ralph
I have to sort out Ralph. Maybe I found the way a professional machinist maybe will do all of the parts for me.Tomorrow morning I'll give him the drawings and we chat about it and...." the price"!!!
Yes, fortunately the boiler seams moving along... :big:
Thanks for supporting me..
Paolo


----------



## Maryak (Jan 21, 2009)

Paolo,

Good work on your boiler. :bow:

Sorry to read about all your machine troubles coming at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speed is not important and at least the boiler is keeping you busy. 

Hang in there it will come good soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave..I suffered without making chips...!!! :big: :big: :big:
> Cheers Paolo




No troubles,,,,,,you got a workout fabricating and brazing instead! ;D

Nice work...Persistance! You'll get it all fixed....have faith.

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Dave...Yes I'm sorting out quite ALL of my machine troubles thanks to supporting me!!
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Feb 4, 2009)

Lathe is working well...after some difficulties. Mill..is out!! Just jesterday I sold out the table and others parts... I did a very trial before to decide to buy a new mill. I decided to buy an Optimum Bf20 Mill..very nice!!!
Last works...water gauge and gas jet nozzle...


----------



## steamer (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting a combined throttle and lubricator....that would make excellent sense now wouldn't it.

Thanks for posting that!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes steamer...but i discarted that solution for my last engine...not so elegant!!!!! :big: :big:
Paolo


----------



## Maryak (Feb 6, 2009)

Paolo,

A working lathe and a NEW milling machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now you are as flash as a rat with a gold tooth. ;D ;D : :

Congratulations and I hope it works well for you.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Maryak...
The lathe is working well...My new Mill is quite coming from Germany...so I have to prepare a new stand for it and I'll show you as it arrive...!!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> Thanks Maryak...
> The lathe is working well...My new Mill is quite coming from Germany...so I have to prepare a new stand for it and I'll show you as it arrive...!!!
> Best regards
> Paolo




YES YES YES.....PLEASE.....need my fix of tool photo's...especially new ones!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Feb 25, 2009)

Two days ago the stand was ready...
this is..




and ,FINALLY, the new Mill is at home!!!




I was so happy...and after demounting the Mill for a nice solvent bath I did the ceramic head for my burner...


----------



## Paolo (Mar 12, 2009)

FINALLY at work again tonight my new mill did his maiden run...a nice quite "sound" I did the holes on my burner...


----------



## steamer (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking Good Paolo!

How's the mill running?

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Dave
I have just used my new mill for doing some holes...but it seams to be a precise and powerfull machine (850W motor). It have a long travel y axe...!!!
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Mar 21, 2009)

Testing the burner...!!! 





a little movie



another one


----------



## Maryak (Mar 22, 2009)

Paolo,

Nice looking burner - very even flame distribution. :bow: :bow:

When you say a short video, you sure do mean short. ;D :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Bob..yes..I mean short... :big:
Another step...water gauge drain cork quite ready...




complete...


----------



## steamer (Mar 22, 2009)

Paolo,


Looks great!

Did you make a D bit for that tapered plug hole?

Curious....


Dave


----------



## Paolo (Mar 23, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh yes Dave I made one with an old dentist instrument... I have seen here some of D bits...It was my first experience with that type of bit...it seams to work well don't you?
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Apr 4, 2009)

Another ancillary ..the pressure gauge siphon...


----------



## Paolo (Apr 24, 2009)

Water pump by firebird idea, with some personal adjustment, is quite done...


----------



## Maryak (Apr 24, 2009)

Paolo,

Nice accessories/Ancillaries. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Bob supporting me...I'm waiting to see your engine running!!!
Best regards..


----------



## steamer (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking Great Paulo!

I think I will have to wip up a set of condensate drains along the lines of that petcock of yours for my launch engine


Nice and compact....

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Dave...I did mine without a drawing...Do you need more pics of it?
Cheers


----------



## steamer (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't think so, I think I can get from that....


Thanks!


Dave


----------



## firebird (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Paolo

Glad you like my pump idea. I have tested 2 boilers with mine so far and no problems.


Cheers

Rich


----------



## Paolo (Apr 26, 2009)

The water pump almost done!! Just some whistles and bells...Rich this a really simple and easy project My compliments!!!
Closed....




Opened...


----------



## Paolo (May 3, 2009)

The pump worked well!!! But I noticed some little seep around the fumes duct and around one bush...The batteries of my camera where out of order...so no pics..Sorry!! Tomorrow I have to be againe onto silver soldering.. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Paolo (May 8, 2009)

Finally at fourth silver soldering attempt ALL known seeps were eliminated...




After 25 minutes the pressure ,10 bars at beginning, reached 2 bars stabilized....But




Moving the boiler I discovered that water amount!!!! 




The seep is into the funnel but quite impossible to localize it....Could I use that boiler maybe under pressure limitation?..Please give me your advice...


----------



## steamer (May 8, 2009)

Paolo,

My Friend.  First you MUST find the source of the leak.
A leaky pipe fitting to the pump or gauge is one thing. Those are easy to fix
But with ANYTHING else it would be fool hardy to try to operate under steam. It must be repaired.

For your own safety, "Good Enough" doesn't cut it.

I would be glad to help you in any way I can as I am sure many others here would also,  But please lets do it right.

Based on the puddle, I would look carefully at the bottom tube sheet or otherwise known as the crown sheet.  I would appear that one of the joints is leaking.  Be diligent and look carefully.


A Concerned Sincere Friend,

Dave


----------



## cobra428 (May 8, 2009)

Palo,
Follow Dave's advice. I built a Boiler from PM Research and in the instructions they have a big WARNING do not try to operate boiler if it has any leaks they must be repaired. If there is a little leak, when you bring up the steam, you'll have a little steam powered rocket flying around your shop  I had a leak in mine also. I went through every solder joint with the torch and reflowed all the joints and the leak was gone.
Tony


----------



## Maryak (May 8, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> For your own safety, "Good Enough" doesn't cut it.





			
				cobra428  said:
			
		

> WARNING do not try to operate boiler if it has any leaks they must be repaired.



Please Paolo, this is more than just good advise, it's life saving. Listen to these guys they are absolutely and positively correct.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (May 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot my friends...I'll follow your advice... :bow: :bow: :bow: Is quite impossible to reflow all the joints of the cross water tube into funnel! I'm thinking to remove the upper plate and the entire funnel!! Doing that with caution maybe I can save the body and the lover plate. If that works I'll save work time and money!! So I have to rebuilt a new funnel and new top plate!! I have now a really professional torch for the next silver soldering session!!! I learned..it!!!!!!! ??? ???


----------



## steamer (May 8, 2009)

Paolo,

It might not require you disassemble everything. I would try this first.


Give it a good pickle in acid, inside and out.

Sulphuric ( 10 parts water to 1 part acid I think) is best but Muriatic from the hardware store works just fine.

If you use muriatic, use the solution right from the bottle and don't dilute it. this is my solution of choice because its convienent and it works....everybody chime in if they have a better one 

Make sure you pickle the INSIDE as well so make sure all the boiler plugs are removed.

Leave it for a good hour. Agitate it periodically.....

While it's pickling, obtain a scrupulously clean plastic bucket the proper size and fill it with distilled water.

When the boiler comes out of the pickle, don't touch it with your hands, use a clean utensil

Rinse it well in the distilled water.agitate it...but don't touch it.

Now...is your torch big enough for this job? I'm guessing a 1" diameter tip propane torch connected to a 20 pound propane tank would be JUST big enough with some fire brick surrounding the part. It takes a lot of heat to get a big piece of copper hot enough to silver solder. From what little I can see in your photo, I suspect a "cold joint"

Spend a little time building a hearth from bricks to do this in. It will help keep the heat in and make life a little easier. Just the end of the boiler your working on need be exposed...but don't contaminate your part with the hearth.

Thin your CLEAN flux some with some CLEAN denatured alcohol and paint it on heavy at the questionalble joints....if there is a gap, the alcohol will carry the flux in through capillary action.

With the boiler in the hearth, THAT YOU HAVEN"T TOUCHED! ;D, bring the heat up on the part slowly well away from the joint. Don't paint the joint itself with the torch, it will burn the flux and the flux won't do it's job.

Usually when I have a problem with a joint, it's either dirty, not enough heat, or I burned the flux.....there I admitted it ! 

Move the torch around and bring it up to red....the joints should reflow nicely. A clean Stainless steel scratch rod can sometimes be useful here....


You have nothing to lose if you try this and it just might solve the problem. I rarely have much luck taking a fabrication apart after the fact........

As to what to do with the acid, it can be diluted with water and then nuetralized with baking soda.

From there, its harmless, and you can dump it down the drain

A drawing of what your soldering would be very helpful to me as I don't know what you have going on in there.


*Again good members of this forum*....pipe in if you see a better way forward, but that is what I would do.


Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 9, 2009)

Hi Dave..As I told before the seep is inside the funnel maybe from one the cross tube!! Is quite impossible to find which is...! I'm preparing a drawing explaining how i would like to do for solving that trouble!! Thanks for supporting me...
Cheers 
Paolo


----------



## steamer (May 9, 2009)

Ok Paolo.

What ever I can do to help....  You might want to try attaching a hose to the otherwise closed empty boiler and with your breath, see if any bubbles show with the boiler under water........

That would be one way to find it safely.


Dave


----------



## ariz (May 9, 2009)

ciao Paolo

I didn't follow you (and anybody on the forum) because was busy in the last weeks...
I'm very happy to see that you have bought a new mill (precision type, those Optimum are very well done!).
You will have lot of pleasing working sessions with it 

On the other hand, I'm sorry for your problems with the boiler and hope that you solve them as soon as possible.
I'm the least person that could help you with silver solder, yesterday I have had same problems (not a boiler however) and I'm rather angry with me for that failure

see you soon
ariz


----------



## Paolo (May 10, 2009)

Thanks ariz ...learning from own faults is better !!!
Hi Dave...nice idea is really helpful!! I'm going to try...I'll let you know...
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (May 10, 2009)

Hi Dave..and All... :big:
I adopted the same way but I just added some disches soap into funnel and that is the test results :fan:



No Way..I have to cut the funnel with a dremmel just under the upper and lover tip and after a strong heating try to remove the top cover...and do another funnel with cross tube.....BUT TESTED this time before introducing it into the boiler..... :hDe:
Cheers


----------



## steamer (May 10, 2009)

well Paolo.....sorry to hear of your troubles.....but better to fix it now I suppose.

I think your right...and you will need to do surgery.....sorry buddy!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (May 11, 2009)

Paolo,

Commiserations on the leaky tube.  :'(

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (May 11, 2009)

Dear friends....Thanks for supporting me...Today in the after noon I'll start the surgery!!!


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2009)

Make sure you scrub under the fingernails.........and make sure Dr. Dremel doesn't drink before the operation! :big: ;D


Good Luck Paolo!

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (May 11, 2009)

Here's to a speedy recovery of 'the patient' ;D

BC1


----------



## Paolo (May 11, 2009)

Dear friends...surgery was done!!!!!!! This is what I did:
I bought an hole saw 28mm diameter, the same as the funnel...,and I prepared two Teflon bushes 26 mm diameter,the same of the interior of funnel; and forced it into the funnel extremity as a guide;





then I placed the boiler on my new mill and slowly and with a lot lubricant i drilled away the funnel from up and lover tips;












this is the result...




I practiced some holes for opening the top end pull away the rest of the funnel




the funnel was extracted for further examinations...




with the boiler on the lathe I gently removed the rest of the top


----------



## Paolo (May 11, 2009)

Time for removing ALL the rest of the top...but I need a bigger lathe than mine...Tomorrow I'll ask to one of my best friend, a professional worker, to do it for me...but I'm happy the PATIENT SURVIVED!!!! :big: :big: :big:


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2009)

Paolo,

Great News!.....She will be steaming soon I can feel it.

Pickle that shell before you try to do any brazing. You'll thank yourself...trust me!

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (May 11, 2009)

Oh jolly well good, Paulo. Good news indeed. Glad to see that you were able to salvage the shell and the bottom. 

Cheers

BC1


----------



## Paolo (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave and BC1 for supporting me!! Yes Dave after the complete removing of the top ring rest. I have to do it my own, my best friend didn't had time for me, cutting diagonally many times the ring and heating the upper tip until the segment will go down freely. I'll give at shell a good pickle in acid, inside and out as you told me before..be sure!!!
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Paolo (May 12, 2009)

Today I made two steps:cleaned the boiler in a muriatic solution...and prepared a new funnel...


----------



## steamer (May 12, 2009)

Paolo,

I have never seen parts pickle up green before......Is that the camera or is it really that green?

Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 12, 2009)

Hi Dave....yes this is!! Is an oxidation easy to remove..tomorrow I'll sand it with blaster pistol!!! maybe the origin is because I used muriatic acid..new formula..."smokeless". Is colour is Green infact...!
Cheers Paolo


----------



## SandyC (May 12, 2009)

Hi Paolo,

Sorry to see that you are having so much trouble with your boiler.

First thing...... whatever else you do, do not even think about trying to silver solder that barrel.
That thick layer of copper oxide WILL have to come off first.

Before you do anything further, place that whole barrel in some clean water (submerged totally) and soak it overnight....it looks like the pickle you have used is FERRIC CHLORIDE based and it is attacking the copper.

Clean pickled copper takes on a salmon pink appearance.....certainly not GREEN.

Go to your local Pharmacy&#160; (drug store) and buy 200grams of CITRIC ACID CRYSTALS. As used for winemaking.

Mix 100grams in 2litres of clean warm water in a plastic bucket and use this for pickle.

Take the barrel out of the soak and give it a good rub over (inside and outside including the lower plate) with some steel wool or some emery paper, to remove any stubborn remaining scale etc, then submerge the whole thing in the CITRIC ACID solution and leave it for at least 6 or 7 hours (overnight will be OK).

The new parts you have made will also require a good clean over, inside and out, with steel wool or emery paper.
I have looked back through your earlier build posts and I think I can see where things started to go wrong for you, however, as my better half is just about to go to bed I will not be able to go into more detail at this point (computer is in the bedroom).... I will resume this in the morning and hopefully we can get you back on track.... meanwhile you can get started on the major clean up.

More soon.

Best regards.

SandyC&#160;  

BTW what silver solder are you using? and what flux?
Do you have a large (1" dia gas torch)?


----------



## steamer (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Sandy

I knew that couldn't be right....

My "Muriatic" is Hydrochloric acid based and my parts come out salmon pink as Sandy describes. Hence my concern when I saw green!

Never even heard of another version of muriatic....

Paolo.....go with Sandy here.  Apparantly things are different where you are!


Dave


----------



## SandyC (May 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

First thing, let me offer my excuses for not being around much over the last few months.
In December of 2008 I managed to rip open some previous internal surgery on 3 hernia repairs that I had done some 15 years ago. In addition I managed to add 2 more tears to my lower abdomen&#133;. Result was a not very pleasant Christmas and a painful wait for remedial surgery to get it all sorted.
I finally got into hospital at the end of February where they had to first remove all traces of the previous work and then re-repair these and the two new ones.
As a result I have not been allowed anywhere near a machine and have also been prevented from driving since the operation.
The doctors told me that I had to take things very, very easy, since, if I did any further damage they could not repair it again&#133;.. nothing left to stitch to.
To make things even more miserable, I was unable to sit still in one place for more than a few minutes at a time since this made things stiffen up, hence I could not even sit at the computer to keep in touch with you guys, I just had to keep moving around a little at a time&#133;. Don&#146;t even ask how I managed to sleep at night&#133;.. Ha Ha.

A second problem arose over the Easter weekend, when my brother found my mother unconscious, at her London home.
She had apparently suffered a stroke and was rushed into intensive care where she was not expected to recover.
Naturally, this led to some pretty hectic travel planning in order to get down to London&#133;. It is not easy to find seats on aeroplanes over Easter, however, we managed to find some and I managed to make the journey&#133; not easy when your insides are in a weak state, to say nothing for the stress of the whole situation.

Thankfully, due to the magnificent care she was given by the intensive care nursing staff, my mother did come out of the coma she was in on the Tuesday after Easter, and has since made a full recovery, and apart from having absolutely no recollection of the period between Good Friday and the following Tuesday, she has escaped with no other damage to any of her faculties.

For this the whole family are extremely thankful and pretty good for an 87year old.

She is actually fitter than I am at this point in time.



Ok Paolo,

I took a look back over your build log and in Post number 86 (on page 6) you mentioned, and showed, that you had had to resort to using some &#146;Plumbers Copper Soldering Wire&#146; in order to get your cross tubes soldered.
I think this is where things went wrong, since I am pretty sure that this was a silver loaded soft solder that is often used for soldering central heating joints in &#145;Sealed&#146; hot water systems.
It often contains around 2% of silver in order to increase the strength of the joint.
These joints are subject to higher pressures than normal (often around 2 bar) but this pressure is a result of water expanding inside a &#145;Sealed&#146; system which would normally only be at some 80degC &#150; 90degC.
This is not the same as in a steam boiler, where the water has space to expand and the pressure is achieved by steam compressing into the free space above the water. Furthermore, the temperature of the steam is at a much higher level and at 45psi this would be around 144.6deg C.
This type of solder is NO GOOD for the task of boiler making.

This &#145;Plumbers Solder&#146; will re-melt at the higher temperatures you reach when soldering the outer barrel/end plate joints and will just run away from the joints. It is also liable to fail at the high temperatures achieved with steam, so no good at all for steam jointing.

You must only use good quality Silver Solder (Silver Brazing) rods.

In addition, you must also use the correct flux (usually a white powder which you mix with a little water to form a paste) and lots of it.


Looking at the photos on page 6 I can see that the 2nd and 3rd cross tubes from the bottom have very week looking joints, with virtually no solder visible.
These are the ones that are leaking and this is confirmed in your photo on post number 147, where you performed the test using some washing up liquid&#133;. You can see the bubbles clearly showing on the second tube from the bottom.


Ok, back to the current problem: -

The secret to good silver soldering is &#145;CLEANLINESS&#146; of the joints and this means very clean and free from all traces of grease and oxide films.
To this end it is very important to give all your components a good rub over with STEEL WOOL or FINE EMERY paper to remove the surface oxides (even with brand new copper, since there will always be some air oxidation on the surface) followed by a soak in a suitable pickle.

A dilute Sulphuric Acid is very good for this (as Dave has outlined) but it can be difficult to obtain in some places and it is a little more dangerous to handle, since you cannot put your hands in it, finally it&#146;s disposal presents further problems&#133; you can&#146;t just flush it down the public drains, but must take it to an industrial waste handling site for safe disposal.
This also applies to Hydrochloric Acid here in the UK.

The best one for home use is Citric Acid as I have outlined&#133;. Mix this at 100grams per 2 litres of clean, warm, water and mix enough to fully submerge your entire boiler in.
It is very safe to handle and you can even place your hands in it with no ill effect.

When it eventually turns blue, through long use, you can safely put it on the garden or flush it away down the domestic drains.





The second most important thing when silver soldering is to have a torch capable of providing enough heat&#133;. NOTICE, I said HEAT&#133;not temperature.

Copper requires a lot of heat especially on large joint areas and a small torch will just not provide it&#133;.. as Dave has already suggested, a torch with a 1&#148; dia nozzle and a large gas tank is the sort of thing you will require.

Clean all joint areas thoroughly, and place the components in the pickle solution until you are ready to start the assembly.
Have a bucket of CLEAN cold water available.
Also have a suitable quantity of FLUX ready mixed.

When you begin the assembly remove the required parts from the pickle and rinse them in the clean water and dry each one off using some CLEAN kitchen paper.

It can pay to wear some rubber kitchen gloves whilst doing this, not to protect you from the pickle, since this is perfectly safe to immerse your hands in, but to prevent your sweaty fingerprints getting onto the copper whilst you handle the parts&#133;. These will certainly make soldering difficult.

Apply some flux to each joint area immediately after you have dried the part off, this will prevent air oxidisation.
If you remove each part from the pickle, and rinse and dry it, in the correct order for assembly, then the fluxed part can be assembled before the next one is done.

Once all the parts for a given assembly are rinsed, fluxed and placed in position, go round all joints again with a little more flux and then place the assembly on the soldering hearth (suitably orientated to get at all the joints) and using a broad, not full flame, begin to warm up the whole assembly (keeping the torch moving at all times) until the water from the flux has all bubbled off, leaving a hard white powder coat around each joint.
Now turn the torch up to a full flame and bring the whole assembly up to almost red heat, again keeping the torch moving&#133;.. keep a close eye on the flux and when you see it turn from a white powdery look to a liquid, concentrate the heat a little more near the first joint, but not directly on it, (slightly to one side is correct) and then touch the joint with the solder stick&#133;. If the metal is hot enough the solder will melt and flow round the joint quite easily&#133; if not heat a little more and try again&#133;. Once the solder has flowed into the joint, move the torch to the next joint and repeat.
When all joints are done, allow the assembly to cool down until it can be picked up in your hand and place it in the pickle solution for at least 2 or 3 hours.

Remove the assembly from the pickle, rinse it in clean water and inspect all joints&#133; they should show a complete ring of solder all round with no signs of any pinholes.
If you see any, then apply some more flux and re-solder those joints until you are happy with them.

In the case of the cross tubes in the flue, you should also be able to see a ring of solder around the inside (look up inside the flue with a bright torch) of the joint to show that proper penetration has occurred.

Once you are happy with the flue assembly you can then begin to re-fit it into the barrel, along with the new top plate etc.

Same rules apply, take each part in turn from the pickle, rinse it in clean water, dry off and flux the joint areas and assemble the parts.

One slight aside here Paolo&#133;.. check that the hole in the remaining bottom plate (where the flue fits) is not to large (those cutters can be a bit fierce and often a little oversize). You need the hole to be approx 0.15 &#150; 0.2mm bigger in dia than the flu&#133;. If it is much larger than this then the silver solder will not be able to bridge the gap and steps will need to be taken to remedy this&#133;.. such as flaring the flue out a little at this end.

Once you are happy with the assembly, and joint dimensions then use the same techniques to solder each joint&#133;.. but here you will need to full power of your large torch&#133; Take your time and watch the flux.

I hope all this is of some help.

Best regards.

Sandy.

BTW Dave, I believe they add some dye stuff to that sort of thing here in Europe (especially the UK) often this is Ferric Oxide, or Ferric Chloride,. it is used as a trace method for illegal, or accidental spill tracing, since it turns the water green and can therefore be more easily traced back to source.
THEN THEY HIT YOU WITH A HUGE FINE...or WORSE.....&#160;      
The HSE over here are not very nice people to cross swords with..... just can't have any fun these days   ;D ;D.


----------



## bearcar1 (May 13, 2009)

Sandy, first off, I am sorry to hear of all of your troubles mate. Hope all is progressing better for you and you ARE behaving yourself. Now lad, that was a fine step-by-step set of instructions for the proper methods in the art of solver soldering. Paulo, if you follow these steps to the teeth, you will succeed in your efforts. I too wondered about what that hole saw did in terms of cutting an overly sized hole in the bottom plate. A slight flaring will most likely be in order for the bottom of your chimney. I just had brain fart of a thought. :noidea: if plumbers solder was used for the bottom plate also, would you not be better off unsoldering it, cleaning all the old solder off and then using proper silver solder for that joint as well? Best of luck to you.
 Cheers

BC1

**edit** after having gone back over this message, I now realize the plumbing solder was only used in the chimney and the top/bottom plates were in fact silver soldered in place, please disregard last transmission. ;D


----------



## steamer (May 13, 2009)

Sandy,

Thank you for your thorough and thoughtfull answer.

I had not seen the Plumber solder post....but your right!

Dumping raw acid in the drain is illegal here also , however, it is OK to nuetralize it first which was my suggestion. I was not aware of the dye added to the mix on your side of the pond.  I am sure that practice will migrate here soon.  The EPA are no one to play with either, and further more there is no need to dump it raw anyway...its just irresponsible.

With that in mind, and with the health and safety of my two 6 year olds who are always curious...( I was soldering this past weekend with a small cup of hydrocloric sitting under the porch stairs...but even there the kids were getting too close) I will change over to citric acid.  I will hunt about here and report back where to get citric acid on this side of the pond.  When I do I will post it as a new thread as I don't wish to hijack Paolo's thread. Additionally, we can discuss disposal of same.

My apologies for my ignorance regarding the laws of the European arena.  Others take notice! There are other means.


Regards,

Dave


----------



## steamer (May 13, 2009)

And Sandy,

I am glad to hear you and your Mother are recovering. Please get well soon.

Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 14, 2009)

First of all I am glad to hear you and your Mother are recovering. Please get well soon Sandy!!!
On the topic now..I'm on the way to buying a new professional torch 28 mm o d. Not easy to find until tomorrow morning!!!
I like to make whine my own using different quality of grapes!! Never used CITRIC ACID CRYSTALS for winemaking. Does it works well instead of grapes? :big: :big: :big:
The plumber rod used for soldering the lover top normally is used to braze the heating water circulation tubes but I'll return to use the good quality silver rod ..almost 45% in Silver and using the correct flux (a white powder ).
I measured the hole in the remaining bottom plate (where the flue fits)and it is 28.1 and the tube is 27,98 something more on the new..a little forcing :bow: :bow: :bow:
Normally I dilute the muriatic acid until the flake of plaster putted in doesn't react before flush it down the public drains I like my seal very much!!!! :
I learned two important things..for achieving a satisfying silver soldering results on large joint areas:
CLEANLINESS & HEAT (not temperature) :bow: :bow: :bow:
My friends tank again for supporting me and giving me your precious experience I'll let you know my further experiences!!!
Cheers Paolo


----------



## rleete (May 14, 2009)

I use citric acid for brewing mead. Much cheaper at a brewing supply place than anywhere else you can find it, and because it's food grade stuff, it seems to be more pure.

Never thought to use it for pickling parts, though.


----------



## Paolo (May 14, 2009)

Much better now does it? 





Quite ready for silver soldering..tomorrow I'll buy the citric acid but due to my departure for Texas, long business weekend :-[ :-[ :-[,...I think next week I'll have time for the silver soldering session!!!!




My actual torch...is it sufficient? I'm waiting for the bigger one 38 mm o d


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2009)

boiler looks good...but needs to be better....get it pickled.

I would wait for the bigger torch too.  Sandy....What do you think?


have a nice trip! What part of Texas?  ;D

Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 15, 2009)

Hi Dave...
Acid Citric was found in a store, much cheaper than in chemical environment, I have to work with dremel inside the boiler...!!Ok for the torch I'll wait until the bigger arrive. I'll be in San Antonio for a week... :-[
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## steamer (May 15, 2009)

Get over to Austin some time if you can.....A lot of fun! ;D

Dave


----------



## steamer (May 15, 2009)

I think 38mm is BIG by the way....that would be used as a weed burner over here.

Problem is I think you current one might be a bit small.

Here's the set I have

https://www.mythermadyne.com/thc/en/US/images/thc/products/0386-0247_LP-1_pkg_hi.jpg

The tips are changable for small or large jobs.....reasonably priced.

Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 15, 2009)

Hi Dave...sorry 38 is my fault!!! 28mm is a right diameter....Also mine have the changeable tips as You can see on the image...Thanks for your suggestion I'll try to Get over to Austin !!! 




Cheers
Paolo


----------



## SandyC (May 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Paolo,

I agree with Dave on the size of burner for your torch, your existing 18mm (Nominal) one would be OK for smaller jobs and might just be large enough for soldering the cross tubes into the flue, however, it will not be large enough for the main barrel joints.
For this the 28mm will be the one to go for.

The range of torches and burners you show in your last post is very similar to mine (I actually have 2, 1 being a Sievert and the other a Bullfinch) and my handles are almost identical to the top centre one as shown in the sales picture.

I use interchangeable neck tubes of between 150mm and 355mm, similar to those shown just below the handles.
To these I can fit interchangeable burner heads in the range 15mm OD - 32mm OD all similar to those shown Centre left and bottom centre. The longer neck tubes are very helpfull, especially when using the larger dia burner, as it keeps the heat further away from your hands..... A 32mm burner is a fierce beast. ;D ;D ;D

My general purpose setup is using the 200mm neck tube with a 25mm dia burner head.

You would only require a larger (up to 35mm dia burner head) for very much large boilers. (Model locomotive/traction engine sizes)

If you get setup along these lines, from the available range shown, then you will be in very good shape to make a great job of your boiler.

Best regards.

SandyC ;D ;D


----------



## Paolo (May 15, 2009)

Hi Sandy
..kind as usual!!!! Yes I'm going to buy a set..infact 38mm od was a wrong digit...!! I like that sort of burner..but difficult to find..maybe I have to turn my attention over another series like ..."bruciatori OT" on the left side...
Thanks again for supporting me...!!! Well appreciated!! Thm:
Cheers Paolo


----------



## shred (May 16, 2009)

If you get to Austin with some free time, let me know. I may be around some this weekend.


----------



## Paolo (May 17, 2009)

I'm in Chicago at moment waiting for a flight to San Antonio....I'll be there until Saturday morning...!! It would be nice to meet...


----------



## Paolo (May 25, 2009)

Finally at home!!! This is what I did today...I ordered a new gas torch 14 and 25 mm, one week at minimum. and I started silver soldering using that philosophy..one at once...the results are....:
Top plate




reverse side




The bushes




For the funnel I soldered one tube at once cleaning and checking each time...








At the end..pickling all into a citric acid as suggested!!!
Tomorrow I'll check the funnel using air pressure ..after the last visual check...


----------



## ariz (May 25, 2009)

great silver soldering this time 

it appears to be an excellent work!



'in bocca al lupo' for the test under pressure!


----------



## bearcar1 (May 25, 2009)

Looking good Paolo Thm: I have a sneaking suspicion that your efforts will pay off on this go. Higher heat. better cleanliness, and attention to the finer details will always end in success. Three cheers, Ok, no. How about a good wave in lieu of a cheer?  th_wav

Best regards

BC1


----------



## Paolo (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ariz and bearcar1..Thanks for supporting me...yes it seams to be much better this time...! Tomorrow I'll check again..I'll let you know...
Cheers 
Paolo


----------



## steamer (May 25, 2009)

MUCH better Paolo!

Your on your way!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Dave...I hope...Tomorrow I'll check..
Thanks for supporting me..
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Maryak (May 26, 2009)

Nice Solder Paolo, :bow: :bow:

Isn't it wonderful what the correct tool will help you achieve. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (May 26, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhh Yes Bob it is....Thanks for supporting me...
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (May 28, 2009)

Yesterday I tested the funnel using that arrangement...found one lite lick..re soldered and checked again!!!





Quite impossible to go around the funnel without temptation...The devil was a winner!! I used those torch combined...the bigger for color the powerfull for distributing the silver...




that was the result on the top...




and reverse side




Now I have to wait for the 25 mm new torch... :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## steamer (May 28, 2009)

OK! now we're getting somewhere!  Nice silver job!

Feels good don't it? ;D

Still trying to find a local supply of citric acid....like in under 5lbs....



Dave


----------



## Paolo (May 29, 2009)

Hi Dave
Yes.It seams to go in the right way...It's stranger for me hearing that!!! I found the citric acid, common one and not for the chemical use, asking to my pharmacist at few Euros per 1/2 lbs (250 grs)...!!! ??? ??? ???
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jun 12, 2009)

"I got it" Finally the right torch is on my end. :big:Owewar..I bought two torces..one 25mm and another 18 mm usable with the same handle ...The copper parts are deep into citric acid so tomorrow will be the "trough moment"...!! :big: :big: :big:
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jun 13, 2009)

Torch and me are ready:




The scenario




boiler well prepared




steel Hot 








After a little cleaning




lover sideafter cleaning




It seams to be done don't you? Now it is deep into citric acid waiting for the pressure test


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, that is looking good Paolo, Good luck with your pressure test, it appears though tht you should be in good shape, the joints look good visually. Amazing isn't it, what higher heat can do. Yeah, you should be making pressure before you know it. ;D ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## Paolo (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Jim I believe it's OK now...It seams I have learned how do silver soldering on large surface..Thanks to ALL...!
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Maryak (Jun 13, 2009)

Paolo,

Great work, congratulations on your result and I admire your tenacity. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 4156df (Jun 13, 2009)

Paolo,

Boiler looks great. Thanks for posting this. I'm struggling with the silver solder process and your posts have given me a lot of insight and confidence that I'll eventually get it.

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## steamer (Jun 13, 2009)

Paolo,

Looking Gooooooood buddy!
Nice Work! Thats the way!
When is the Hydro test?......is should be uneventful by the looks of it!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jun 15, 2009)

Yesterday I had a stupid social event and I wasn't able to finish my tube bendere!! Today all was done and the copper tube was ready for connecting the pump to the boiler. After few strokes, the boiler was filled before, I reached 10 bars of pressure but the pressure dropped quickly at 8bar and half:




I noticed a little seep from the pump




tightened the elbow the pressure was dropping again...after a deep check I discovered two drops of water from here:




and here:




Fortunately the cross tube are externals ..."Coraggio" (Urry Up) I said and I started another silver soldering session :big: :big: :big:. Now the boiler is into citric acid. Tomorrow the sentence!!!


----------



## Maryak (Jun 16, 2009)

Paolo,

We are all pumping for you - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with hydro #2.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jun 16, 2009)

Go Paolo......best of luck on it!

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your 'intestinal fortitude' shall overcome these annoying problems. Man, I have to hand it to you for staying the course. When it is all done, you will have a fine looking boiler. Carry on soldier. ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## jthulin (Jun 16, 2009)

We are all pulling for you Paolo Thm:


----------



## Paolo (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for supporting me my friends...but instead I re soldered the two fits well known...a little drops comes from...I don't know where are from!!! I did two silver soldering session more over the cross tubes but I noticed a little seep from superior bushes..SOLDERED again...I have to try another session tomorrow trying to silver solder the medium cross tube.The externals are OK for sure!! I hope it is not a metal cracks of inner funnel !! I lost 4 bars in one hour starting from 10 bars...few drops of water in effect...but tomorrow I'll try again. I'm annoyed about it because I tested the funnel before soldering it at rest of the boiler...so why? I'll let you know.
Cheers Paolo


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Paolo,

It must be midnight there right now. I wish I could stay up that late.

I've been following your progress with great interest. Someday I'd like to build a boiler too so this is very educational.

Not that I don't have an ulterior motive. Wife wants to visit Rome next year. I'll probably be asking for 'points of interest'. Mind you, 'machinists points of interest'. ;D

Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## jthulin (Jun 17, 2009)

Paolo, sorry to hear your troubles 

Are you applying flux to *every* joint each time you heat?


----------



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

Most honourable members of HMEM...I'm proud to announce you, using a famous word:"WE GOT". Proceding step by step this is what occurred. I decided to try this way, with the boiler in horizontal position I putted into funnel, close to the cross tubes, about 5 centimeters of soldering wire and some flux and using my new powerfull torch I tried to use the capillarity power of the silver soldering wire for reaching every corners of the tubes rotating the boiler while hot. After the first session this afternoon the pressure dropped very slow...but!!!





I said my self:" This is the way now on newer more" and after a second session of soldering in that way...finally that was the result:




after then minutes.....




I would like to thank everyone helped me in that challenge whit advertise or simple in couraging words...Thanks again supporting me!!!


----------



## Maryak (Jun 17, 2009)

Paolo,
















Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Bob...I'm really happy now...thanks...Time for painting the boiler...and assemble the engine for the steam test.... :big: :big: :big:
Cheers Paolo


----------



## jthulin (Jun 17, 2009)

So happy for you Paolo woohoo1 woohoo1


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, that's good to see! I was wondering about your boiler progress today while at work.
I'm glad to see it's finally leak-free. :big:


----------



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Jeff and vlmarshall 
Yes it is...Finally!! At moment the "baby" is into the oven for a perfect lacquer drying... :
Thanks a lot!!!!
Paolo


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 17, 2009)

woohoo1
That had to feel good.


----------



## Groewrs (Jun 17, 2009)

Good one, Paolo 

I've been watching with great interest. Having had the joys ( ) of building and pressure testing a simple pot boiler 12 years ago, I can appreciate how frustrating it must have been for you.

Keep up the good work!

Gordon


----------



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Gordon...yes it have been frustrating for me but the satisfation is very big...!
Thanks
Paolo.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bravo! Paolo!! Bravo indeed!! th_wav th_wav

We look forward to seeing the finished project after it comes out of the oven and has had a chance to cool down.


BC1
Jim


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yipeee Paolo. Good job and kudos for hanging in there. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:



  Ron


----------



## steamer (Jun 17, 2009)

th_wav th_wav th_wav woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1


YES!.....Way to go Buddy!.......time to steam, time to steam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!

You don't know how happy I am you made it!  That one put up a serious fit, but you prevailed my friend!  Best of all, you built her right!.......

Dave


----------



## gilessim (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulazioni Paolo! tu sei uno dei pocchi Italiani con VERO pazienza !(senza offese!)

Giles

P.S. uno di questi giorni, vengo a trovarti!


----------



## Paolo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Giles
Thanks for supporting me...Yes please It would be nice to meet in Rome maybe in front at a glass of whine!!!
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jun 18, 2009)

Today another social event so I didn't had much time for work on my project!!!!

I have to take occasion to tank All HMEM members who helped me doing that and supporting me along that way..It was most helpful..I'm really touched...!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Hilmar (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Paolo,  
  Good job on the whole engine and the boiler.
Hilmar


----------



## ariz (Jun 19, 2009)

congratulazioni anche da parte mia :bow: :bow: :bow:

WELL DONE Paolo!!!

now go on with that great engine!


----------



## Paolo (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Hilmar and Ariz...next goal is on my scope....!!!! :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Paolo (Jun 19, 2009)

Ancillaries are going at right place...safety valve and pressure gauge; I had to rebuilt his fixing bolt!!! :fan:





The clack valve...


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 20, 2009)

Oooh
Now I've got a bad case of Boiler envy ;D. 

lovely work Paolo.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice. I've learned a lot on this thread.


----------



## Paolo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello Phil & Carl
Thanks for supporting me..Is very helpful... :bow: :bow: :bow:
Best regards Paolo


----------



## steamer (Jun 24, 2009)

Paolo,



			
				Paolo  said:
			
		

> Ancillaries are going at right place...safety valve and pressure gauge; I had to rebuilt his fixing bolt!!! :fan:
> 
> What fixing bolt?
> 
> Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jun 24, 2009)

You have right Dave!!...The special bolt for the pressure gauge siphon ...
Other ancillaries are made...I refined my tube bender and tomorrow I'll post the pics of my progresses
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure which burner I have to install...mainwhile I'm deciding I'm trying to prepare a base with the two possibilities... :big: :big:
upper or lower...this the problem




silver soldering the base with a strut...


----------



## Paolo (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally I decided to use the ceramic burner but I praticed also the tapered hole for putting the boiler more high on the base if I would like to use the modified one...I need to prepare a band for closing the space when it is in use!!!
Have a look at ceramic burner fixed on place:




another view:


----------



## steamer (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it Paolo!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Dave 
Kind as usual!!!
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Jul 6, 2009)

No really Paolo, I do like it!  your doing a great job!

Are you going to put in air shutters around the base of that to control the draft?

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work Paolo. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi my Friends..thanks again..
No Dave I don't think to place the shutters at moment The original project didn't ...
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jul 10, 2009)

Another step ...presentation board..DONE!!




Test fitting for the ole project... :big:




More test... :big:


----------



## steamer (Jul 10, 2009)

I take it there is going to be a big suprise under the cloth? ;D

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 10, 2009)

"Don't mind the man behind the curtain ........". Paolo, show us! th_wwp The suspense is getting to be unbearable....


BC1
Jim


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Palo, will we get a video of the unvailing? :big:
Tony


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 10, 2009)

Paolo, that's a very nice looking presentation board !
Regards, Arnold


----------



## Paolo (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh please...! Don't ask! : : Is not polite to see a lady during a make up session!!!
Cheers Paolo :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Paolo (Jul 17, 2009)

Make up done!! Some bells where added...no whistles for the moment!!!!! This is a last check before the vapor running...I don't know when it will take place...another little surgical intervent is programmed next week...   :big: :big: :big:





Not bad with lining on...doesn't it?




another one...








reflecting pattern on the lever...








Boiler fittings arrangement


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 17, 2009)

OUT STANDING  Paolo :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
 Rob


----------



## PhillyVa (Jul 17, 2009)

Paolo,

Very nicely done...wasn't it worth it.

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Regards

Philly


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 17, 2009)

WoW!! Great looking set up Paolo, VERY Nice indeed!!! What type of 'surgical' procedure do you have planned? That looks awesome, I'm sure it will run as good as it looks. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 17, 2009)

VERY VERY Nice Paolo - GREAT job!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## rleete (Jul 17, 2009)

Very sweet looking setup.

What material did you use for the base?


----------



## Paolo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Rob and Philly and Arnold...Thanks very well appreciated...!!
Jim..I have to reduce a little hernia of the groin on the left side .... ??? ???   :-\..Surgeon planned it next week!!
Best regards Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi rleete 
I used an aluminium foil stamped, as you can see, glued over the plywood top by Araldite compound








This is the reverse..simple plywood with a mahogany frame...


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh my paolo, I did not mean to pry into your personal affairs, when you mentioned a surgical intervent, I was thinking along the lines of you had something else to get done with your steam plant. I'm sorry. Hope it all goes well for you, 


Best Regards

BC1
Jim


----------



## Paolo (Jul 17, 2009)

No prob Jim...this is the life... :big:
Thanks....
Paolo


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful display! Get well soon
Tony


----------



## Paolo (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes Tony..I'll do my best!!!
Kind to mention it
Best regards 
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Jul 17, 2009)

Paolo,

An outstanding job! th_wav  You should be very proud of your efforts!

Congratulations!

As to your upcoming procedure, if it is the non-invasive type, it should go quickly and have a very short recovery.  I wish you the very best and eagerly wait for your return with lots of video of that fine plant running as she was meant to be........and much vino after! ;D

God bless,

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Jul 17, 2009)

Paolo,

Wonderous work. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

I hope your surgery goes well.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Dave and Bob
..Thanks for your support..I reached that result thanks to the advertising received from You All...The new surgeon technique give me a lots of Chance to have a short recovery..and after..yes I'll do a "brindisi" (To toast) with much Whine..!!
Thanks


----------



## ariz (Jul 18, 2009)

great, wonderful work Paolo :bow: :bow: :bow:

I didn't know how this engine was had been in its final stage, it looks very very nice!

Many compliments Paolo!


----------



## steamer (Jul 18, 2009)

Have a glass or two for me! ;D

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Alla vostra buona salute!

BC1
Jim


----------



## Paolo (Jul 19, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh thanks my friends...nice Idea to drink some nice glass of whine...I have my own one...rosee...!! I have a "reserve" for special event like this..Not bad at all!!
Anyway..I started another improvement..the handle for the steam valve...I followed the project by gbritnell for steam valve so I decided to change my hand well with a new one..made in the same manner illustrated by the author...
Before...




during the whay..




much better does it?




Why dont do a running session on compressed air? Yessssssss



and reverse...



at that pressure...




it runs...


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations!
I liked both wheels. Well done.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 22, 2009)

At home again th_wav, yesterday before I went into hospital..yesterday the surgical intervent was done..Now at home...I have to take care for my self about one week..and then over our hobby!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Jul 22, 2009)

Paolo,

I am very pleased to hear that surgery went well!  Go easy and we're all thinking of you!

P.S.....I like the second handwheel better.... ;D


Dave


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 22, 2009)

Paolo,
Glad to hear your doing well and anxious to get back to the hobby. I agree with steamer 2nd wheel Thm:
Tony


----------



## Paolo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Tony and Dave..
thanks a lot...We are here for learning also...gbritnell did a nice handwell..better than mine...so..why don't change mind?
Best regards Paolo


----------



## Paolo (Aug 5, 2009)

My son David said:" Dad what are you waiting for running the engine on steam?"..I don't know was the answer so we decided to run it...as you can see..! The project is ended so I have just to play with it!!! :big: :big: :big:



and...


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 5, 2009)

Paolo,
Very Nice Man :bow: :bow: :bow: So no more playing. Well just a little, till the next engine. Oh, what will that be?? Congrat's Thm:
Tony


----------



## PhillyVa (Aug 5, 2009)

Paolo,

The vid's are great...I like the slow one....Great job Thm:

 woohoo1

Regards

Philly


----------



## black85vette (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great, sounds great!


----------



## rake60 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very well done Paolo! Thm:

Rick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 5, 2009)

Paolo, 
What a great build! I learned a lot following along from the start. Awsome! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Bob


----------



## Paolo (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot...Tony, Philly, block85vette, Rick and Bob...I also learned a lot along the way of this project...I learned from you ALL my supporters!! I learned another lesson..The FRIENDSHIP!!!!
Best Regards
Paolo


----------



## 4156df (Aug 5, 2009)

Paolo,
Terrific build. You're an inspiration to me.
Best Regards,
Dennis


----------



## steamer (Aug 6, 2009)

Paolo,

Congrats buddy!  

Well Done!

Dave


----------



## ariz (Aug 6, 2009)

many many compliments Paolo, you really have done a great work here :bow: :bow: :bow:

the photobucket web site is down for maintenance now, I'll see the engine running later, but the pics say enough


----------



## Maryak (Aug 6, 2009)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> The project is ended so I have just to play with it!!! :big: :big: :big:



Wonderful. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 6, 2009)

Paolo, that's brilliant 8) Love the way it runs on very little pressure, very good craftsmanship. :bow:

Good to hear your surgery went well, take care

CC


----------



## Paolo (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear 
CC, Bob,ariz, Dave and Dennis...Thanks for your support along the Way!!! 
"Ad Majora"
Thanks again
Paolo


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations Paolo!
 Thm:
Beautiful stuff. I have enjoyed this thread very much.
Thank you.


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job Paolo, Thm: Thm: Whats up next?

 Ron


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 6, 2009)

Very well done Paolo :bow: - GREAT job Thm:
Regards, Arnold


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 6, 2009)

Great work! It sure sounds good on steam.

I've really enjoyed following this project, and I've gotten a few ideas from it, as well. ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 11, 2009)

Paolo, 

I know, I've been quiet for a while. But had to say....... 

Very, very nice set up you have crafted there, beautiful runner  Thm:

I've just read back to where I saw last (the burner creation). Both hand wheels look good to me ;D




It's good to see it all finally running sweetly :bow: 






Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Ralph, Vernon, Arnold, Ron & zeeprogrammer
..Thanks for your support...Yes I'm happy with that engine...I'm doing a little improvement before holidays departure...I hope to post some pics!!!
Best regards 
Paolo


----------

